# Machine height



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

I have limited space between the work top and cupboards in my kitchen, 390mm to be exact.

I had almost decided on the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler until I realised it was 400mm tall. Is there anything with the same features that will fit my kitchen or am I going to have to get myself in trouble at home and modify the cupboards?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There are quite a few Expobar owners on here who might be able to tell you if the feet can be shortened to squeeze it under the cupboards.

Alternatively keep an eye on the F/S section as if you have the budget for a new Expobar you likely have the budget for a range of S/H DB machines which might fit.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Expobar take at least 20-30 min to reach optimal temp - its a question of boiler size - but they look great and work well - handy if making multiple cups, not so good for just one


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I am sure you would likely have checked this already but a lot of cupboards that sit up on the wall have like a skirt that runs along the bottom and is only held in with a few screws from underneath. I removed mine when I bought my new machine, will easily get you that extra 10mm your looking for.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you go onto the BB site and have a look through, click onto any machines that appeal and for most, the measurements are there. ECM do a machine at 393 mm but BB might be able to advise on a different foot


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> I am sure you would likely have checked this already but a lot of cupboards that sit up on the wall have like a skirt that runs along the bottom and is only held in with a few screws from underneath. I removed mine when I bought my new machine, will easily get you that extra 10mm your looking for.


It does, and it's pretty big, removing it will give me greater choice of espresso machines and a few nights on the sofa I think







should be worth it right?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Expobar take at least 20-30 min to reach optimal temp - its a question of boiler size - but they look great and work well - handy if making multiple cups, not so good for just one


This is true of the vast majority of prosumer machines apart from one or two like the Sage DB with saturated groups. A smart plug like a Wemo sorts out any warm up time worries, and it doesn't cost a lot to keep them on inbetween cups.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Expobar take at least 20-30 min to reach optimal temp - its a question of boiler size - but they look great and work well - handy if making multiple cups, not so good for just one


Thanks for that info, I wasn't aware. It's basically going to be just for me so this is going in the cons list for this machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dare I suggest a Sage DB.....!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

caramel said:


> It does, and it's pretty big, removing it will give me greater choice of espresso machines and a few nights on the sofa I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely worth it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

caramel said:


> I have limited space between the work top and cupboards in my kitchen, 390mm to be exact.
> 
> I had almost decided on the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler until I realised it was 400mm tall. Is there anything with the same features that will fit my kitchen or am I going to have to get myself in trouble at home and modify the cupboards?


Gs3 is nice and low


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

caramel said:


> Thanks for that info, I wasn't aware. It's basically going to be just for me so this is going in the cons list for this machine.


If heat up time is a concern for you and it can't be solved for you with a smart timer plug then you will want to look into saturated or seperately heated groups.

If your not set on something ultra shiney then the Sage DB is a good choice, very quick heat ups and good electronic control.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Dylan said:


> If heat up time is a concern for you and it can't be solved for you with a smart timer plug then you will want to look into saturated or seperately heated groups.
> 
> If your not set on something ultra shiney then the Sage DB is a good choice, very quick heat ups and good electronic control.


Of course, hadn't thought of a smart timer plug, I could just set it to turn on before I get up!

I don't remember now why, but I ruled out the Sage machines early after reading reviews, but now I can't seem to find a bad review other than the support from Sage.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Support from Sage as far as I can tell from others is really good. I can't speak for any machine other than the Duo Temp Pro but it's very good.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

After a really helpful chat with Claudette at Bella Barista I decided to go for the Expobar Dual Boiler that I originally wanted. Changing the feet on it should remove 30-40mm which would be perfect.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Just for reference, I put some early Izzo Alex feet on my Expobar Brewtus and it sits at about 40cm high on those. Alternatively, if you know someone with a lathe, you could turn up some nice stainless ones to just about any height you wished, so long as you make sure there's enough room for the water input selector underneath. Unless it's changed on the newer machines, the Expobar has foot mounting points threaded for M8 stud. Some kitchen cabinet and wardrobe door knobs can make very nice looking feet for a coffee machine.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Markk said:


> Just for reference, I put some early Izzo Alex feet on my Expobar Brewtus and it sits at about 40cm high on those. Alternatively, if you know someone with a lathe, you could turn up some nice stainless ones to just about any height you wished, so long as you make sure there's enough room for the water input selector underneath. Unless it's changed on the newer machines, the Expobar has foot mounting points threaded for M8 stud. Some kitchen cabinet and wardrobe door knobs can make very nice looking feet for a coffee machine.


Great info, thankyou, M8 stud gives a lot of choice for feet. I got the reservoir version so there shouldn't be a water input on the bottom. They measured it for me in the shop and said it is exactly 40cm with the stock feet and removing them should give me an extra 3-4cm.

Furniture glide leveling feet should do the job nicely I think.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Just to make sure I've just put some calipers across the studs on the original feet, supplied with the machine, and they measure 7.84 mm which I think should be M8. I think the early machines were supplied with much taller feet to meet commercial (health and safety) requirements. That's why I had to go straight to the Alex feet.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

@Markk M8 was spot on.

I bought some furniture levelling feet and switched them out lowing the machine to 380mm, which means I can use the cup warmer too










These feet allow me to slide the machine out to refill the water tank much easier too.

Comparison of original and new feet:










About as low as it can go:










I can now use the cup warmer







:










For anyone interested, these are the feet I used: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HR6TII0


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Very tidy and good looking solution.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Snug! Those feet actually look far better for ease of sliding the machine for filling access.

Re warmup time, I mostly use mine for espresso; if you only flick the right hand switch for espresso it's only about 5 mins to ready. I have a timer switch in the wall anyway, but no disaster if I forget to set the machine switch before bed.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

hubrad said:


> Snug! Those feet actually look far better for ease of sliding the machine for filling access.
> 
> Re warmup time, I mostly use mine for espresso; if you only flick the right hand switch for espresso it's only about 5 mins to ready. I have a timer switch in the wall anyway, but no disaster if I forget to set the machine switch before bed.


I didn't realise it would be ready so quick! I mainly drink espresso so I will be making use of that tip in the morning, cheers!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

5 minutes sounds very quick compared to most machines? I would have thought even if the boiler was up to temp, you'd be better giving it longer for the group and PF etc. to be properly warmed up?


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Hehe.. I might be underestimating! I'll try and get round to timing it..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think most people would want to give the Brewtus 20-30mins to warm up at least.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Just tried it with a stopwatch. . Right hand switch only; 4 1/2 mins for the display to reach 93, then at 7 1/2 to 8 mins the pf is warming nicely and the head is too hot to touch. I'd go at that for espresso.

Obviously if you want milkies you have to wait longer for the 2nd boiler to get there.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

hubrad said:


> Just tried it with a stopwatch. . Right hand switch only; 4 1/2 mins for the display to reach 93, then at 7 1/2 to 8 mins the pf is warming nicely and the head is too hot to touch. I'd go at that for espresso.
> 
> Obviously if you want milkies you have to wait longer for the 2nd boiler to get there.


I can confirm, past couple of days I have switched the main boiler back on after dinner for an espresso and after 10 minutes it's been ready to go.


----------

